# Cake recipe please



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Could someone please post a recipe for either a pineapple upside down cake or a pineapple pudding cake ?.
Thank you


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

This is from Rose Levy Berenbaum's 'The Cake Bible' - yummy!

Preheat oven to 350F; use a 10 inch cast iron skillet, or a 10 inch round cake pan.

FRUIT TOPPING:

14 pineapple slices, fresh or canned (packed in unsweetened juice)
14 pitted sweet cherries (or -horrors! - maraschinos!)
4T unsalted butter
1/2 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1/4 cup pecan halves

Drain pineapple slices and cherries and place on paper towels to absorb extra moisture. You'll need 8 whole slices and 8 whole cherries, and halve the remaining six of each. In the skillet, melt butter over medium heat, stir in the brown sugar until moistened and remove from heat. 

Place 1 whole pineapple slice in the center of the pan and 7 whole slices surrounding it; place the half slices side by side against the sides of the pan, the two cut edges down, touching the brown sugar. Place the whole cherries in the center of the whole pineapple slices, and the halved cherries int eh center of the half slices. Tuck the pecans into any gaps between the fruit.

CAKE:

3 large egg yolks
1/2 cup sour cream
1 tsp. vanilla
1 1/2 cups sifted cake flour
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. salt
9 T soft unsalted butter

In a medium bowl, lightly combine yolks, about 1/4 of the sour cream, and the vanilla. In a large mixing bowl, combine the dry ingredients and mix on low speed just to blend. Add butter and the remaining sour cream, mix on low speed til dry ingredients are moistened; increase to medium, and beat for 1 1/2 minutes to aerate and develop the cake's structure. Scrape down the sides. Gradually add the egg mixture to batter in 3 batches, beating for 20 seconds after each addition; scrap down the sides. Scrape the batter into the fruit-lined skillet, smoothing evenly with a spatula; bake for 40-50 minutes, til golden brown and and the toothpick test comes out clean. 

Run a small metal spatula around the sides and invert at once onto a serving plate. Leave the skillet in place one or two minutes before lifting it. If any fruit has stuck to the skillet, simply use a small spatula to place it back on cake. 

Enjoy!


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Marmalady, thanks for that recipe, my husband loves pineapple upsidedown cake. I have copied and want to make this over the weekend.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Much obliged - I've always wanted to try this with a really ripe fresh pineapple! BTW, you can use peaches or pears or plums with this, too!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Here's The LA times version:

*Pineapple Upside-Down Cake*

Active Work Time: 15 minutes * Total Preparation Time: 1 hour

1 (81/4-ounce) can sliced pineapple in syrup
3 tablespoons butter, divided, 1 tablespoon softened
1/4 cup brown sugar, packed
4 maraschino cherries, drained
3/4 cup flour
1/2 cup granulated sugar
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon allspice
1/4 teaspoon grated orange zest
1/4 cup milk
1 egg

Heat the oven to 350 degrees. Drain the pineapple, reserving 2 tablespoons of syrup.

Melt 2 tablespoons of butter in a 6-inch oven-proof skillet. Add the brown sugar and stir until dissolved. Remove from the heat. Place the pineapple slices on top of the sugar mixture. Fill the center of each pineapple with 1 cherry.

Combine the flour, granulated sugar, baking powder, salt and allspice in a bowl. Blend the orange zest with the milk in a separate bowl. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon soft butter, egg and the reserved 2 tablespoons of syrup. Beat until blended. Add the flour mixture and stir to make a batter.

Pour the batter over the pineapple in the skillet, being careful not to disturb the slices. Bake until the cake springs back when lightly touched, 45 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes. Loosen the edges from the sides of the pan and invert the cake onto a platter.

6 servings. Each serving: 270 calories; 233 mg sodium; 51 mg cholesterol; 7 grams fat; 4 grams saturated fat; 49 grams carbohydrates; 3 grams protein; 0.76 gram fiber.


----------



## ucantbake30 (Mar 29, 2012)

hmm yummy!!


----------

